# Halti walking harness really works!



## jaimielaura (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you for all the past posts on the Halti and the Gentle Leader. I purchased a size 0 Halti for my Felix today. We practiced wearing it in the back yard and then went for our evening walk. Felix did fantastic, did not pull and really seemed to get used to it somewhat by the end of the walk. We both enjoyed our walk much better. I felt as if I barely had to even hold the leash and there was absolutely NO pulling Felix along while he pulled forward. For those of you having problems w/ pulling while walking your doggie, I highly recommend this!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (jaimielaura @ Jul 30 2008, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613687


> Thank you for all the past posts on the Halti and the Gentle Leader. I purchased a size 0 Halti for my Felix today. We practiced wearing it in the back yard and then went for our evening walk. Felix did fantastic, did not pull and really seemed to get used to it somewhat by the end of the walk. We both enjoyed our walk much better. I felt as if I barely had to even hold the leash and there was absolutely NO pulling Felix along while he pulled forward. For those of you having problems w/ pulling while walking your doggie, I highly recommend this!![/B]


I'm presuming you are talking about the Halti harness not the one that goes on the muzzle?

How big is Felix? Around the body a little behind the arm pits is where they say to measure for the Halti. The place I looked at it they said size "small" for 12-23" around. That is a big difference. I didn't see a size 0 listed, just small. Where did you find yours?


----------



## jaimielaura (Jul 22, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 31 2008, 09:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613837


> QUOTE (jaimielaura @ Jul 30 2008, 10:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613687





> Thank you for all the past posts on the Halti and the Gentle Leader. I purchased a size 0 Halti for my Felix today. We practiced wearing it in the back yard and then went for our evening walk. Felix did fantastic, did not pull and really seemed to get used to it somewhat by the end of the walk. We both enjoyed our walk much better. I felt as if I barely had to even hold the leash and there was absolutely NO pulling Felix along while he pulled forward. For those of you having problems w/ pulling while walking your doggie, I highly recommend this!![/B]


I'm presuming you are talking about the Halti harness not the one that goes on the muzzle?

How big is Felix? Around the body a little behind the arm pits is where they say to measure for the Halti. The place I looked at it they said size "small" for 12-23" around. That is a big difference. I didn't see a size 0 listed, just small. Where did you find yours?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am referring to the halti muzzle harness. Yes, it goes around his muzzle, but I tell you, it seems like much less pressure on his entire body than a collar around his neck that I am constantly tugging at.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

O.K., that isn't the one I'm interested in. The other one has the lead clipped in front of the chest.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dee, you're looking for a Sense-ible Harness or Easy walk harness. Here is the Easy Walk by Premier. Here is the Sense-Ible. I'd pick the sensible for a coated dog.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 31 2008, 11:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=613904


> Dee, you're looking for a Sense-ible Harness or Easy walk harness. Here is the Easy Walk by Premier. Here is the Sense-Ible. I'd pick the sensible for a coated dog.[/B]


The Sense-Ible's XSm. is for a 12 lb. dog, and Shoni is 6 lb. w/girth of 12.5", not 16+. Premier I think is the same as the Halti except Halti can connect to a reg. collar and also reg. leash from the back is you want.
So far I don't think any of them go sm. enough.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The Sense-ation version of the Senseible goes down to "mini" which should fit a 6 lb'er. 

Gentle Leader head collars will easily fit small toy.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I liked the gentle leader head collar to train Ollie. I don't feel like I've needed it after he was properly trained. The one that hooks at their chest--we tried that one but it didn't do us much good. The head one made a world of difference--it automatically puts them in a submissive position. Glad you've found success!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Haltis are great, but luckily, Jacey doesn't pull! :biggrin: Good luck!


----------

